# tennis partner Chiang Mai?



## Arl

^ ^ I am relatively new to Chiang Mai and i am looking for a tennis partner. Just like to practice a bit, preferably near "Chang Klan Road" and once a week or so. 

Anyone?


----------



## bobconroy

Hi - I am move moving to Chiang Mai in December. I would be interested in hitting. Hope have found some hitting partners. - Bob


----------



## bobconroy

*Tennis Partner*

Hi Arl - Looking to hit for practice. I new to CM and was around 3.5 in the States. I am in the northern part of CM(Chang Phuak) and start to play at SL Tennis and 700 Years. I will travel to play.

Bob
<SNIP>


----------



## Jowels

I'm away at the moment, but will get back to Chiang Mai in a couple of weeks. I'll contact you then.


----------



## cycleguy

bobconroy said:


> Hi - I am move moving to Chiang Mai in December. I would be interested in hitting. Hope have found some hitting partners. - Bob


If you are still looking for a hitting partner, let me know, I am available.
Lloyd


----------



## martinru

*Tennis Partner Chiang Mai Dec28 2014 - Jan 4 2015*

Hi,
I am passing through CM over New Year with my wife. We are considering it as a place to spend a substantial time of our semi-retirement.

A key requirement for me is to be able to play tennis regularly so I am looking for one or more partners to play with. I'm a reasonable rec player who plays regularly back here in Switzerland. 

If you are interested I'd really appreciate hearing from you
Thanks
Martin


----------



## cycleguy

If you are looking for someone to hit with, let me know when you arrive.
Lloyd
I play at the 700 year sports complex , Northern end of Chiang Mai


----------



## martinru

Hi LLoyd,
Excellent I will thanks. Co-incidentally one of the guys I often play with when travelling is also Canadian. Its a lot of fun !
Can I hire a racquet at the 700 year sports complex ? - save me carrying one around for a 5 week trip.
Courts look great. Look forward to meeting you.
Thanks
Martin


----------



## cycleguy

Hi Martin
Yes the pro shop on site has racquets for rent at very reasonable prices.
Lloyd


----------



## martinru

Hi Lloyd will arrive in Chiang Mai tonight-looking forward to meeting you soon


----------



## cdn_cycler

*Chiang mai tennis partner June 2015*

Looking for tennis partner for 2 weeks in middle of June 2015 (exact dates tba). Prefer chiang mai land public courts or Gymkhana (if you are a member and me a guest). 700 year also doable if I could get a ride with you. Mornings are best. Would appreciate any and all replies. Thanks.


----------



## Asher Allen

Are still looking for a tennis hitting partner? Call me if you are, <SNIP>.

Asher


----------

